# Comment avoir un avatar animé ?



## JeremyMid2010 (23 Février 2020)

Bonjour, bonsoir,

j'ai créé un gif animé exprès pour mon avatar du forum. Mais -- problème -- l'avatar, une fois chargé, ne s'anime pas.

Humain-fly -- lui -- à le siens. Comment a t'il donc pu faire ?






Voici mon oeuvre - hum -


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Février 2020)

Au plus simple : lui demander


----------



## Madalvée (23 Février 2020)

Il y a des règles d'avatar qui évoluent. Human Fly a du poster son avatar quand les animations étaient autorisées. Certains sur twitter gardent un avatar animé d'une lointaine époque.


----------



## JeremyMid2010 (23 Février 2020)

Madalvée a dit:


> Il y a des règles d'avatar qui évoluent. Human Fly a du poster son avatar quand les animations étaient autorisées. Certains sur twitter gardent un avatar animé d'une lointaine époque.


snif snif Je vote pour que les avatars animés soient à nouveau autorisés !!


----------



## JeremyMid2010 (23 Février 2020)

JeremyMid2010 a dit:


> snif snif Je vote pour que les avatars animés soient à nouveau autorisés !!


----------



## JeremyMid2010 (1 Mars 2020)




----------

